# R.i.p rubey



## gemmab32 (Jan 10, 2010)

R.i.p rubey will never forget you love mummy xxxxxx


----------



## gemmab32 (Jan 10, 2010)

gemmab32 said:


> R.i.p rubey will never forget you love mummy xxxxxx


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/gemmab32-albums-pics-picture85745-picture-078.jpg


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## gemmab32 (Jan 10, 2010)

thank u x


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------

